# Internet problem via pppoe (Baselayout2 and openrc) [SOLVED]

## 236665

Hi for all, sorry my badly english, because it's not my native language. I need your help to resolve that problem. 

I don't understand how to resolve it problem, because i updated baselayout 1 to baselayout 2 with openrc. Now it's impossible to connect at internet via pppoe. My connection is connected directly at an ADSL.

I installed net-dialup/ppp, it program was worked excelent when it used baselayout-1 version. Now, with baselayout-2 version and openrc, give me problems when i connect at internet on startup.

I trying remerge ppp, but the problem still persist.

Well, it shows when startup my computer:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bringing up interface ppp0
> 
> SIOCSIFMTU: No such device
> ...

 

My setting on / etc / conf.d / net is:

BEFORE 

my settings on /etc/conf.d/net when baselayout 1 was installed:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dns_domain_lo=”localhost”
> 
> dns_domain_ppp0=”emulatorman”
> ...

 

NOW 

my settings on /etc/conf.d/net after when baselayout 2 and openrc were installed:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dns_domain_lo=”localhost”
> 
> dns_domain_ppp0=”emulatorman”
> ...

 

I tried delete 'userpeerdns' line, and when I tried to connect at internet again, it appears on my screen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bringing up interface ppp0
> 
> SIOCSIFMTU: No such device
> ...

 

I show my net.* on my /etc/init.d:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 **** *** 		   18 abr	  4 20:27 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 → /etc/init.d/net.lo
> ...

 

My PPP settings on the linux kernel (2.6.38 version):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support
> 
> [    ]	PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)
> ...

 

When i change my settings net file to connect at LAN Network with internet access, my computer works correctly. My problem is connect my computer directly at internet via pppoe which baselayout-2 and openrc.

Well who can help would greatly appreciate it

Thanks for all: EmulatormanLast edited by 236665 on Tue Apr 12, 2011 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 236665

Finally, i solved that problem, typing the classic settings (baselayout-1 settings) on the /etc/conf.d/net, and correcting some issues (ex: change "userpeerdns" to "usepeerdns") following the pppd man.

The new /etc/init.d/network script doesn't work sopport ppp, but openrc still support the old baselayout behavior.

I start having internet connection, but appeared still a message saying:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SIOCSIFMTU: No such device
> 
> 

 

I realized, deleting "mtu-ppp0=1492" line, i will solve that problem, because in pppd_ppp0 i have the mru and mtu commands.

I restarted my computer and it was solved correctly.

It problem is SOLVED :)

----------

